# Need a small footprint skimmer



## furqaans (Feb 3, 2016)

I am looking for suggestions for a small footprint skimmer. The maximum space available for the skimmer in my sump is 6.5 x 7.0 inches. I have recently setup a 110 gallon saltwater tank with a 20 gallon sump. I estimate approximately 95-100 gallons of water. I will be keeping a mixed reef eventually. 
Can anyone suggest a good skimmer that may fit my needs.


----------



## furqaans (Feb 3, 2016)

*Bump*

Bump!! 
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the CAD Lights PLS-100, 6.5x6.5 footprint. It works great but a bit of a pain to get it dialed in. Running on a 65g + 20g sump heavily stocked and it does a great job.


----------

